# Sunrise simulators



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Here in the Pacific Northwest, the winters are so rainy and dismal that there's a virtual epidemic of seasonal affective disorder. Full-spectrum "happy-lights" are big business. I turned up my nose at them for my first couple of years here, but found last year that all the darkness was really messing with my circadian rhythms.

Enter the sunrise simulator! I can set this beauty like an alarm clock, and it turns on gradually over the course of 15-75 minutes (also selectable.) I find that I wake up naturally and I'm no longer dragging through the day regardless of the weather. This may not be "survival equipment," but it's been invaluable for me and I felt it was worth sharing. Having a solid sleep/wake pattern is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I realize track lighting is so out dated but I mounted a track lighting system in the living room with a total of six light fixtures. In this fixtures I installed six 100 watt equivalent natural daylight CFL lamps I bought from Low's.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_345551-7577...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=utilitech+cfl&facetInfo=

I turn all the lamps on in the morning and half off towards evening, Give it a try, you might like it, at least you will be able to really see good in the living room.

https://justgetflux.com/

I also down loaded this program to my computer, my display brightens and darkens as the day goes on changing the spectrum of light your eyes see as bed time approaches.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have also found the same kind of thing as well ... many moons ago I posted something about it here on the forum. What I did was put full-spectrum bulbs into my bathroom as it is the first place I go when I wake up, so, I might as well get my wake-up call there.

I find that my energy and wakefulness has increased since doing that, but, I don't know if it has everything to do with it as I have also changed diet and exercise to match.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mike_dippert said:


> I've been looking into these for a while now. I drive to work in the dark every day. Even after 3+ years of the same early schedule, I still struggle to wake up with a traditional alarm. In fact I have to set two alarms b/c I will turn one off w/o fully waking.
> I tried using a "natural sounds" alarm on my phone to coax me out of a deep sleep, but it doesn't help.


You and I must be twins... working at the same place!

I would love to find a better way to get up in the morning. I get up at 0440hrs to be at work around 0530-0545.
As it is, even with as much coffee as I drink I still don't really wake up until 10:00 or so!!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Back in the 60's my family had some 8mm movie lights that were mounted on a tripod. It had 4 250 watt bulbs that would do a good job of blinding me when I turned them on. I found that if I turned them on in the winter and sat in chair in the light for 30 mins I would feel much better. This lasted till my mother got the electric bill. No more lights, but I have never forgot how much better I felt after the exposure.

Also, I worked at a precast concrete business when I was in my teens. In the winter they had ultraviolet lights to keep the concrete warm all night while it was curing. In the winter when it was 10 below outside it was 85 inside. Man I loved that on cold winter nights. It was like going to the beach. I always felt great the rest of the day after my 8 hour shift.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

notyermomma, you should just move down here next to me. We have plenty of natural sunshine here!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

notyermomma, forgot to mention vitamin D3 supplements, I was off the bottom end of the scale for D3 so now I take 50,000 IU a month. D3 can have a big impact on your health and well being.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, _everyone_ in the PNW is on Vitamin D supplements. :teehee:

I found some more good information on the lights if anyone is interested. There's a lot of research behind this.


----------

